#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Initiation of the Air

## The White Tiger

I was sitting down one day looking at my Cockatiel and for a long period of meditation I spent around 3 days in meditation when all of a sudden I stopped looking at my bird on a pet level and looked at it on a divine level. At that level it felt like many things hit my mind. The things which left me in shock were things I had never before seen. I never had thought or seen things in such a behavior before but after researching my theories they brought me to the most ancient religions. Let me tell you what hit me.

Looking at the bird I could see it was an elemental entity of the sky a symbol of the sky. After seeing that the bird became Ghostlike. The bird then I gained the theory it was actually in another dimension almost in its mindset. Making me wonder. Knowing inside these are all theories I researched them I found that I wasn't the first to see this. I want to find magic in this specific area.

Any comments are welcome.

----------


## Strider

Do you perhaps mean that you experienced a recognition of the position of the birds `essence` within the scheme of things, as an integral, yet unique interplay of its being on the symbolic level? Well, you did say Any comments right?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Celestial Nights

Heh perfect way of saying it your exactly right. Has this happened to you many times? Looking forward to what you have to say sounds like this community is exactly the type of people im looking for XD by the way I made another account I like this one better =] heh

----------


## Skye

Celestial; I can understand your amazement, and it is absolutely fantastic to watch the starplay of each and every individual essence connect on many different levels. This will happen to you many many times after this - the more information and experience you add into your perception of what it is that you see, the more will the scaling take place that allows a spiritual pattern rather than a physical one.
And we know things/people/animals are connected, yet not all have had the opportunity to feel it and see it this way. Wonderful, isn't it? [smiles]

Skye

----------

